# Song stuck in your head? Post it here!



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you have a song stuck in your head? Post it here so we can ALL go through your pain! 

I don't even like Adam Lambert.

YouTube - ‪Adam Lambert - If I Had You‬‎


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Whitney Houston - Queen of the Night

YouTube - ‪queen of the night-whitney houston‬‎

Not that i'm complaining!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Katamari Damacy Soundtrack - 05 - Lonely Rolling Star‬‎


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks to a Hannibal Lecter Thread.. "It's the End Of the World"-REM


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

YouTube - ‪Serj Tankian - Honking Antelope‬‎


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to an Advert 






Love it!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

This song won't get out of my head! It keeps playing over and over again! :crazy:


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hm... Wait... I know it's there somewhere... mmmm...

YES!

No... I don't remember what it's called, and it's not on youtube, but I'm quite sure it's by a band called On the Virg.

Ah, found it on last.fm! It's called Sort Yourself Out.


----------



## Midnight Rambler (Apr 17, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYYTLJ8YHi4

Ever since i saw scott pilgrim this has been playing in my head.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I have had ZZ Top's Jesus left Chicago stuck in my noggin for most of the day.


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

I woke up today, and this was right there in my head
I haven't listened in about 10 or more years

YouTube - WALAKOLOMBO


----------



## Ireth (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a big chaos somewhere between "The point of no return"
and the beginning of this...
YouTube - Phantom of the Opera-Final Lair 2 + Black & White Sequence
(How delightful of Raoul to keep singing for us even when the rope's supposed to be choking him...:crazy

Anyway, It's been stuck in my head for the last few days, and it's killing me... That movie's dangerously cheesy, in a lot of parts stupid as well, and though occasionally it's good to bawl over, you just don't expect it to keep haunting your mind afterwards... Stupid, stupid choice...:bored:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Scintilla said:


> YouTube - Read a book, brush your teeth, take care of your kids
> 
> :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


Thanks. I finally got this song ^^^ out of my head 2 years ago. Now you've put it back in.


Okay, here's one that's been in my head driving me nuts. Wow, but I just realized he has a kick ass body. So now I'm going to have to watch more:
YouTube - Jay Sean - Down ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## afireinside66 (Jun 21, 2010)

YouTube - Ke - Take It Off

I really don't like Kesha, but my sister plays this song all the time.


----------



## MisaTange (Aug 7, 2010)

YouTube - "Amagami SS" OP [TV Ver. Lyrics + DDL MP3]
and
YouTube - NEW Hetalia ED 2 - Hatafutte Parade HQ


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone posted a line from this song the other day under the thread about what line from a song best describes you. The song has been one of my favorites for years and when I saw the line it started back up another round of having the tune rattle around in my brain. 

YouTube - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

YouTube - Forseti - Wind


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

This is in the movie _Leon: The Professional_ which is a killer movie, but today I just had badass Björk on the brain. Eclectic taste in music ftw. This one's like a blissful lullaby. Original is good too. 

YouTube - Bjork Venus As A boy


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes this is actually stuck in my head.
YouTube - The Hangover - Stu's Song


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

YouTube - The Agonist-Swan Lake


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Because I gotta have more cow bell.....

YouTube - (Don't Fear) The Reaper - Blue Öyster Cult (1976)


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

This happens to me everytime I lose my hairbrush.  It's very upsetting.





Where is my fucking hairbrush?! :angry:


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

My Auntys son has been playing this like crazy > lol


----------



## negativnein (Jun 21, 2010)

piu-piu-päu


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

/cue existential angst and Ian Curtis obsession.

kbye. :frustrating:​


----------



## lovecraftianbeatles (Aug 22, 2010)

THIS.


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

I really don't like the lyrics to this thing, but... It's so CATCHY!:angry:

YouTube - Mr. Fancy Pants by Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc&has_verified=1


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

My dream role... I'm classified as a coloratura soprano, and I can sing this, but I don't look like the queen. Too dainty. I look more like the girl the queen is shaking around. :crazy: Actually daintier than that even.... I'll just wear a fat suit. ;-)


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

GET OUTTA MY HEAD DAMN IT! I don't even like this song but every time I hear it... ugh. :crying:


----------



## penguins13 (Aug 1, 2010)

YouTube - Nirvana - You Know You're Right


----------

